# anyone who has ever caught flounder with artificials



## gulfcoastghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Im a live bait guy...iv been meaning to learn how to fish artificials so I got some 1/4 oz jigheads and gulp swimming mullet,gulp 2 inch shrimp. How can I catch more flounder in the icw(between brooks bridge and hurlburt field) 

And if you think I shouldn't use gulp tell me why

Thanks


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*flounder*

never tried bait, got mine with grub tails on a jig.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

gulp works fine for us. caught over 500 in November with 3 of us just on gulps.(different colors and styles all work just got to find what works for you.)
just keep them close to the bottom with short hops and pauses. look for eddies off the main flow with access to deeper water and structure doesn't hurt to have. in coming tides seems to produce more fish both you can catch them on both but slack tide is time for you to eat a sandwich. cause they ain't eat'n. good luck hope this helps.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought this video was insightful as to what is going on below...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

The only thing that I have ever caught on Gulp is a bad temper. The damn pinfish and lizard fish always eat the tails off of them before I can catch anything else. I catch flounder on a Redfish Magic lure. Red head with Electric chicken if water is murky. A red head with green over silver two tone with a chartreuse tail in clear water.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, Strike King Rage Tail Shrimp. But plenty of others that'll work too!


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I prefer vudu shrimp, my fav color is the pearl/chartreuse. I catch reds flounder and trout on them.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Snagged line thks or the clip enjoyed it. ed


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

My go to is gulp mullet chartreuse and vudu shrimp. I start with gulp but if pins and croakers are eating the yaks I switch to vudu


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tails not yaks. You can tell what is on my brain!


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

My go to for flounder is a 17hmr. 





















Just kidding, I'm sure this one was a one time fluke for me.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Clam said:


> My go to for flounder is a 17hmr.
> 
> 
> View attachment 534825
> ...


Rifle for flounder? Hmmmm.......:whistling:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Caught them on small lip less cranks.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Clam said:


> My go to for flounder is a 17hmr.
> 
> 
> View attachment 534825
> ...


"one time fluke" not sure if you did that on purpose, but thats pretty funny.

A stud fish too


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

3/8 oz. -1/2 oz. 5/8 oz. or 3/4 oz. lead jig head with a 3/0,4/0 5/0 Mustad Saltwater series J style hook., tipped with a white , chartreuse , salt /pepper chartreuse or rootbeer colored 4"-6" K style soft plastic grub is a flounder killer bait .....Do what Cliff P. ( Team Recess) says ........ the best flounder rig from Pensacola pass to the mouth of the Yellow river... My sons and I have caught hundreds of flatties on these jigs. Fish when the water is moving , keep the jig close to the bottom slight bounce , slow retrieve. Drop offs , ledges and any structure .......flounder are found in 8" to 80 feet of water....


----------



## gillplate (Dec 30, 2013)

flounder1156 said:


> 3/8 oz. -1/2 oz. 5/8 oz. or 3/4 oz. lead jig head with a 3/0,4/0 5/0 Mustad Saltwater series J style hook., tipped with a white , chartreuse , salt /pepper chartreuse or rootbeer colored 4"-6" K style soft plastic grub is a flounder killer bait .....Do what Cliff P. ( Team Recess) says ........ the best flounder rig from Pensacola pass to the mouth of the Yellow river... My sons and I have caught hundreds of flatties on these jigs. Fish when the water is moving , keep the jig close to the bottom slight bounce , slow retrieve. Drop offs , ledges and any structure .......flounder are found in 8" to 80 feet of water....


I second this. Have caught many this way in the past. Haven't tried it in a few years though. My favorite was always a white grub tail plus I tipped it with a small piece of cutbait. When they bite you usually just feel like you are hung on something on the bottom. When you think you are hung set the hook.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

flounder1156 said:


> 3/8 oz. -1/2 oz. 5/8 oz. or 3/4 oz. lead jig head with a 3/0,4/0 5/0 Mustad Saltwater series J style hook., tipped with a white , chartreuse , salt /pepper chartreuse or rootbeer colored 4"-6" K style soft plastic grub is a flounder killer bait .....Do what Cliff P. ( Team Recess) says ........ the best flounder rig from Pensacola pass to the mouth of the Yellow river... My sons and I have caught hundreds of flatties on these jigs. Fish when the water is moving , keep the jig close to the bottom slight bounce , slow retrieve. Drop offs , ledges and any structure .......flounder are found in 8" to 80 feet of water....




Any chance you could post a couple of photos???


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry pic didn't up load, but we hit them pretty good in Perdido Key this morning on gulp swimming mullets.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

I fly fish a lot and have caught both fluke (aka summer flounder) up here in the NE and whichever flounder you find down in the Sarasota area (either gulf or southern flounder) on clouser minnows...I've also caught fluke on crank baits, bucktails, and soft plastic/jig head combination....and I have seen them chase bait up to the surface...often I'll be fishing for (and catching) baby bluefish (we call them snappers, but that name would cause some confusion down in FL) and fluke come right up to the surface to nail them


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm ready for a flat fish or two...


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the video. Did not know a flounder would chase like that. Always assumed that they ambushed only


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*All the time*

Using the GULP


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

John Skinner has a series of videos and a book about catching Fluke. His videos on youtube are amazing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^ John Skinner definitely has those NE flatfish dialed in. He surf fishes for them very similarly to his I do but I don't use tandem rigs very often.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Guys before all these fancy jigs and grubs and other assorted stuff came out, we used to blister the flounder in Port Canaveral with 1/4 , 3/8, and 1/2 oz yellow jigs tipped with little pieces of dead fresh shrimp. I have caught more flounder like that than all other ways including live bait combined. It doesn't take fancy lures, just locating them and then bouncing something in front of them.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Guys before all these fancy jigs and grubs and other assorted stuff came out, we used to blister the flounder in Port Canaveral with 1/4 , 3/8, and 1/2 oz yellow jigs tipped with little pieces of dead fresh shrimp. I have caught more flounder like that than all other ways including live bait combined. It doesn't take fancy lures, just locating them and then bouncing something in front of them.


I fully agree George. I have my favorite lures, sure, but I still keep it simple.


----------

